# Muzzleloaders - leave them loaded?????



## duckbill (Oct 9, 2006)

This has been a hot debate for many years.  It especially is of concern for us down here in the southeast where humidity is high.  
Do you leave your ML's loaded or do you fire it off at the end of each day?

I,personally, leave mine loaded (without the primer cap of course).  I cover the muzzle and breech with duct tape to help keep moisture out.  I'm not sure if that is enough, but that's what I do.

What say you?


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 9, 2006)

I left mine loaded after last season and shot it just fine a month or so ago


----------



## killitgrillit (Oct 9, 2006)

I first start out with a clean rifle,
1. I remove the nipple and use a pipe cleaner and clean all the lube out of the nipple and then run the pipe cleaner in the barrel and clean it out.
 2 then I run a patch down the barrel and get all the excess lube out.
3 reinstall the nipple and snap 3 caps, then remove the nipple do the pipe cleaner thing again and run a patch down the barrel,
4 now it's time to load
 ( some people put a load of black powder down the barrel with toilet paper and snap it off, but in my eyes that just fouls the bore and draws moisture in the barrel, and you want that dry to start out with)

 5 loader her up, once it's loaded I take the ramrod with a jag and run a lightly lubed patch back down the bore, and then that's it.
   I keep a small piece of leather that I soaked in mink oil to put over the nipple and let the hammer down on to store it and that's it. I don't put anything over the end of the barrel because if the patch or mini is working properly it should seal the powder charge

 Know back to the question at hand yes  I leave mine loaded until I shoot it and it has been loaded for up to 2 years and first cap it went off.
 Hope this helps sorry for the long winded answer just my .02 cents worth


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 9, 2006)

I shoot mine at the end of each days hunt.


----------



## Fishman (Oct 9, 2006)

*Leave it loaded*

I leave mine load until the hunt (weekend or week) is over.  Never had any problems.  I would probably change it out if it was raining all day.


----------



## BCWhite (Oct 9, 2006)

Leave mine loaded. The way I was brought up.


----------



## Lead Poison (Oct 9, 2006)

duckbill said:


> This has been a hot debate for many years.  It especially is of concern for us down here in the southeast where humidity is high.
> Do you leave your ML's loaded or do you fire it off at the end of each day?
> 
> I,personally, leave mine loaded (without the primer cap of course).  I cover the muzzle and breech with duct tape to help keep moisture out.  I'm not sure if that is enough, but that's what I do.
> ...



I also take the primer off and leave it loaded until I leave camp and head for home.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Oct 9, 2006)

Depends on the weather (temp-Humidity)...If damp, or
muggy, I just use ball puller and then pour the powder out..
Then, take brush and make 2-3 strokes and then dry mop..
Maybe a minute to clean it..Next AM, just pop 2 caps, load
it, and I know it will fire...
Dont have to sit on stand and wonder "will this thing fire "???????


----------



## Hawken2222 (Oct 11, 2006)

*same here*



Fishman said:


> I leave mine load until the hunt (weekend or week) is over.  Never had any problems.  I would probably change it out if it was raining all day.



I do the same thing.


----------



## Bowhunter24 (Oct 11, 2006)

I leave mine loaded for however long i am hunting that trip, i do remove the primer after each hunt though


----------



## Ol' Buckmaster (Oct 11, 2006)

One year in the closet seems to be OK. I left it for two years and tried to fire it the other day and nothing. I had to take it apart and now I can't get it back together. Lesson learned.


----------



## duckbill (Oct 11, 2006)

I guess I left something out of my original post.....

I generally only use my ML during the special ML season.  So, I was mainly referring to the few days(1 week at most) during this season.  For those few days, I'm in the "leave it loaded" camp.  I'll fire it off and clean it before putting it away.


----------



## Just BB (Oct 11, 2006)

We leave them loaded but remove the caps. HOWEVER, you must make sure that it is dry before that intitial load. Learned that last year, after the morning hunt my son and I both wanted to shoot them and both of us had misfires. Good ol BB had cleaned them before loading and hadn't got all the moisture out. My son gave me a mean look. Thank goodness he hadn't had a deer to shoot at that morning or my Indian name would have been "Man sitting on ramrod" I'm cleaning and drying at home this time before going to the woods, then popping caps and double checking before loading.


----------



## RamblinWreck (Oct 11, 2006)

I use a CO2 unloader doo-dad.


----------



## Jasper (Oct 11, 2006)

RamblinWreck said:


> I use a CO2 unloader doo-dad.



How does that thing work?


----------



## Darkhorse (Oct 13, 2006)

I will leave mine loaded for a couple of weeks when I'm hunting regularly. A few simple precautions are in order though. 
First you must make sure all the oil is cleaned from the bore and action. Before loading for hunting I remove the locks from my flintlocks and clean all the oil off the insides. This stops any oil from migrating to the pan and contaminating the prime or main charge.
Don't bring your loaded gun into a cold (Air Conditioned) house then take it back out into the warm air. In Georgia you will often find yourself in these conditions. Condensation can occur and contamimate your powder.
If there is even a chance that moisture (dew/drizzle) could have dampened the powder the gun is either fired or the ball pulled, then the gun is cleaned before reloading.

But the main thing I don't see mentioned here is the saftey issue. Whenever I leave a muzzloader loaded I put the ramrod down the barrel and attach a note to the gun stating that the gun is "LOADED!!"
Who knows? You may have a heart attack tonight and die. Then your family is dealing with a weapon they DON'T know is loaded.
And humans have a way of forgetting things. Things like that  smokepole was left loaded.
Blackpowder does not go bad with age and wet powder drys out to fire again another day. Many people, especially kids, have been killed or maimed with great grandpaps rifle that hung over the fireplace for a few generations and everybody assumed it was unloaded. A flintlock or percussion or inline (I wouldn't really know about these) doesn't need prime or cap to fire, just a spark.
The guys that have been around awhile always check out a new/old rifle  to see if it is unloaded. Usually this is done by checking with the ramrod.
It's a wonder to me after shooting these things for over 35 years that our 1 week season doesn't cause a lot more accidents from inexperience than it does.


----------



## BKA (Oct 13, 2006)

I leave mine loaded.  Never have had any problems.


----------



## Mac (Oct 13, 2006)

leave mine loaded while at camp with cap removed

Before going home I remove the plug and unload.


----------



## Just BB (Oct 13, 2006)

Darkhorse said:


> But the main thing I don't see mentioned here is the saftey issue. Whenever I leave a muzzloader loaded I put the ramrod down the barrel and attach a note to the gun stating that the gun is "LOADED!!"
> Who knows? You may have a heart attack tonight and die. Then your family is dealing with a weapon they DON'T know is loaded.
> 
> Excellent point and maybe you don't die (YET) you just forget that you left it loaded and forget to do the ramrod length check and reload it! Then you have a double charge and double projectile and it is not going to be pretty when that thing gets touched off.


----------



## RamblinWreck (Oct 13, 2006)

Jasper said:


> How does that thing work?



It uses CO2 cartridges to blow out the load from the nipple.  

Link here.


----------



## creekrunner (Oct 13, 2006)

RamblinWreck said:


> It uses CO2 cartridges to blow out the load from the nipple.
> 
> Link here.



That is a new one on me.


----------



## brian chambers (Oct 14, 2006)

boom


----------



## 56willysnut (Oct 16, 2006)

Is the weapon considered unloaded(by the DNR), when the cap is removed? What do you do for the drive home? I would buy the CO2 unloader and remove the whole shebang.


----------



## Davexx1 (Oct 16, 2006)

To leave a BP gun loaded it has to be 100% clean and dry in the bore, flame channel, nipple, and threaded nipple hole.  Otherwise, you may be disappointed when you pull the trigger.

Also, do not take the gun in/out of heated or air conditioned auto or house as the rapid change in temp and humidity can cause sweating that can dampen primer cap and/or powder charge.

Also, if you have hunted in rainy/damp weather, have walked thru wet foliage, etc. it would be a good idea to pull the bullet, clean and dry the gun, then reload it.

I always put a new cap on before every hunt and use a primer cap protector on my old side hammer gun.

These suggestions have worked for me for many years of BP hunting with my old side hammer TC 50 cal Renegade rifle using real black powder.  I have no experience with the newer in-line guns and BP substitutes and cannot say what they need in so far as protection is concerned, but the basic principles should be the same.

Good luck.

Dave1


----------



## Lorren68 (Sep 22, 2009)

56willysnut said:


> Is the weapon considered unloaded(by the DNR), when the cap is removed? What do you do for the drive home? I would buy the CO2 unloader and remove the whole shebang.



Muzzleloading firearms are considered unloaded if the percussion cap/primer, or powder from the flash pan is removed.  This is specifically stated in the regs.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 22, 2009)

Lorren68 said:


> Muzzleloading firearms are considered unloaded if the percussion cap/primer, or powder from the flash pan is removed.  This is specifically stated in the regs.



Same regs up here . 

It's got to rain pretty hard for me to unload it until season is over but I have left a load in and fired it off the next year with no problem.


----------



## frankwright (Sep 22, 2009)

I leave mine loaded if I am on an all day or even a week long hunt. I do not bring the rifle into a heated room and I remove the cap when not hunting.
With my sidelock, if it has not been fired and I will be hunting again in a few days or a week, I blow out the ball and powder with my air compressor and give everything a quick wipe down. With most modern MLs you can remove the breech plug and push out the powder and bullet.
If it is going to be a week or more before I hunt again, I give it a complete cleaning.
I always swab the barrel with denatured alcohol to remove all traces of oil before loading.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 22, 2009)

dang old thread

I will never leave mine loaded as long as I did back when this thread was started.  will however leave it loaded without a primer for several hunts in a row


----------



## Doyle (Sep 23, 2009)

I just remove the breech plug, let the powder run out, and push the bullet/sabot out.  Then, I don't have to clean it.


----------



## tullisfireball (Sep 23, 2009)

RamblinWreck said:


> I use a CO2 unloader doo-dad.



Where did you find your unloader at? I saw them in an ad but have never found them in a store


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Sep 23, 2009)

I aint afeered ta leave mine loaded. Did just that with a revolver I used to use as the home defence handgun.


----------



## AliBubba (Sep 23, 2009)

Any concerns with corrosion with Pyradex or Triple Seven when leaving your ML loaded?


----------



## bublewis (Sep 24, 2009)

Years ago, a bunch of us at our camp would shoot them out each night, clean and then reload each morning.  It made for a good fireworks show, but after another fella told us that he was leaving his loaded for the entire muzzleloader season, all of the rest of us started to do the same.  We just started replacing the cap each day, just incase it got damp, and we tried to keep the nipple sealed; we had pretty good luck doing this.  With the newer inlines w/209 primers, I don't even give it a second thought - just leave it loaded entire season and unpime for safety.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 24, 2009)

AliBubba said:


> Any concerns with corrosion with Pyradex or Triple Seven when leaving your ML loaded?



possibility of pitting where the powder is


----------



## AliBubba (Sep 26, 2009)

Thanks JT..


----------



## RamblinWreck (Oct 8, 2009)

tullisfireball said:


> Where did you find your unloader at? I saw them in an ad but have never found them in a store



I ordered it on-line at that link I posted way back when.


----------



## Bill3508 (Oct 9, 2009)

Just unload it by removing the breach plug and pushing the bullet and pellets out the back.  I would not leave it loaded all year.


----------



## whitworth (Oct 10, 2009)

*Give a report after five years*

I always unloaded my muzzleloader at the end of day, even if I had no shot on game that day.  My last task, often enough, was to safely fire the muzzleloader before emerging from the woods.  

For some, it's too much work, as I always cleaned my rifle, at such a time, as if it were used more often at a range.  

Using my system, I have one muzzleloader that works after 35 years.  

If you use your system, it'll be interesting if you have adequate results after five years.


----------



## FVR (Oct 10, 2009)

The only problem I've had with leaving the rifle loaded, was a misfire.  Duh.......

I hunted all day in late Dec., it was kinda cold.  At the end of the day, pulled the perc. cap, put a piece of leather over the nipple.

Took the rifle in the living area I was in, (canvas tarp and wool blankets).

Next day, the rifle made it's only misfire on a spike.  The cap went off, and that was that.  While pulling the nipple an 8pt walked up on me. Hmmmm.......

The reason for the misfire was that the rifle had been cold, brought into a warm env. and condensation must have gatthered in the only area it could, the nipple.

Now, I unload it by shooting or pulling at the end of the day.  I do shoot a trad. style sidehammer.  Can't comment on the new style rifles.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Oct 10, 2009)

I leave mine loaded until I know I'm not going to be hunting with it anymore this season which will be Friday.


----------



## torrente1 (Oct 10, 2009)

Shoot it!! Why would you risk it?


----------



## jicard3 (Nov 5, 2009)

Digging the old debate up again, but I stumbled up on this article and thought I would share it with everyone. I kinda like this fella's angle on the subject.

http://www.chuckhawks.com/leave_muzzleloader_loaded.htm


----------



## Hoyt (Nov 5, 2009)

I leave my flintlocks  loaded during the season until I get in rain then I shoot it and start over...never had a missfire. Dump the prime when I get to the house or vehicle.


----------



## ironhead7544 (Nov 7, 2009)

Darkhorse said:


> I will leave mine loaded for a couple of weeks when I'm hunting regularly. A few simple precautions are in order though.
> First you must make sure all the oil is cleaned from the bore and action. Before loading for hunting I remove the locks from my flintlocks and clean all the oil off the insides. This stops any oil from migrating to the pan and contaminating the prime or main charge.
> Don't bring your loaded gun into a cold (Air Conditioned) house then take it back out into the warm air. In Georgia you will often find yourself in these conditions. Condensation can occur and contamimate your powder.
> If there is even a chance that moisture (dew/drizzle) could have dampened the powder the gun is either fired or the ball pulled, then the gun is cleaned before reloading.
> ...



+1 on the safety issue.  A person was killed near here at a yard sale.


----------



## Lowjack (Nov 7, 2009)

After the Hunt always discharge the Muzzle loader, a Family down here almost one of them was killed when the dad forgot to empty the gun , it sat for 2 years before the teen age boy decided to put a cap on it and just pull the trigger and the bullet missed the father and mother by an inch. 
No sir loaded guns in the house are stupid.


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Nov 8, 2009)

UUMM yeah ok. Guess I best tell the wife to unload her handgun then... Might better unload mine while I am at it too...


----------



## quigleysharps4570 (Nov 8, 2009)

Lowjack said:


> No sir loaded guns in the house are stupid.



Been loaded guns in my home since I was a lad...no one killed.


----------



## Triton Mike (Nov 9, 2009)

Here is another option that I didn't read.  On cold winter days on back to back hunts we didn't unload our rifles as the humidity wasn't an issue.  But on most hunts we did.  Instead of discharging your rifle why not invenst in a ball puller bit and pull the ball out of the gun then pour your powder out the end of the barrel.  It's easier and faster to clean 1 inch of the breach vs the entire barrel.  Ball puller costs less then $5 bucks.  It looks like a bit with a wood screw tip on it.  You ram it down the barrel with a ram rod with a center ring in it then screw it into the lead ball then pull it out.  

Having said that if I am going to spend umpteen hours on a stand I don't want to jeopordize the chance of my load not going off.  

Mike


----------



## Marlin_444 (Nov 11, 2009)

Unload them into a Deer...  

Bama front end loader season starts Monday...  

WOO HOO!!! 

5 days of being in the woods...  

All of that scouting during Bow Season will now pay off...

Ron


----------



## quigleysharps4570 (Nov 13, 2009)

Triton Mike said:


> Ball puller costs less then $5 bucks.



CO2 discharger works a whole lot better...flintlocks to those new "in-lines".


----------



## whitworth (Nov 13, 2009)

*I do it my way*

Never left a powder charge in a rifle overnight.  Never after a practice session.  Never after a hunt.   

And you can argue all you want.   I've got the flintlock muzzleloader, ready to shoot, that's some 35 years old.  

I'm sure you value your vast experience.   Not about to deviate from mine.


----------



## silentknight (Dec 15, 2009)

*Hey...*



Jasper said:


> How does that thing work?



Thats a mighty nice quote....


----------



## torrente1 (Dec 19, 2009)

Shoot it to unload!


----------



## Hoyt (Dec 19, 2009)

I've left my flintlocks loaded for over a wk during spring gobbler season in Fl. which is a very humid place..especially in the spring. Never had one not go off yet. Could be because I would always be camped out in a tent and guns would be in there with me and not go through a change in humidity.

But..I've also left in line loaded from one season to  the next and it went off also.

Not recommending anybody leave one loaded..but I got a flintlock loaded now in the house in Illinois ..I live alone..and it's been loaded for a couple of wks or more and I'd bet good money it will go off when I get ready to clean it.


----------



## Russ Toole (Dec 19, 2009)

I always worried about corrosion to the barrell due to contact between oposing metals.  However this article indicates that is a small risk.

http://www.bssa.org.uk/topics.php?article=89


----------



## collardncornbread (Dec 31, 2009)

Powder isn'the same as it once was. Its not as corrosive. I leave mine loaded for the duration of the hunt. a few days. Not a year. I figure the old timers didn't tell the Bad guys"HOLD ON WHILE I LOAD MY BLACK POWDER RIFLE:" But since we have other protection, It is not smart to put un necessary punishment on a barrell. Thats just pure LAZINESS. Go ahead-- clean it once in a while---It wont hurt you.


----------



## Big Kuntry (Dec 31, 2009)

Jim Thompson said:


> I left mine loaded after last season and shot it just fine a month or so ago



What he said-just keep away from moisture!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 31, 2009)

Big Kuntry said:


> What he said-just keep away from moisture!



yeah but that was a real old quote dont do that with most powders cause it will usually pit the barrel.  but mine did survive back then


----------

